# Hi everyone



## warmywhite (Jul 3, 2008)

Sold my 1st TT roadster 225 3 years ago due to a change of career but missed it like mad, career changed again so need a car to get to & from. Just bought an 04 moro blue 3.2 V6 manual Roadster, pick it p on Saturday. Yipee!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,nice choice 8)


----------



## warmywhite (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for that. cant wait to pick it up from hampshire on saturday. Hope the weather keeps fine so I can drive back to Donny with the top down for at least some of the trip.


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Cool Car  8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome being a former TT owner you will already know all about the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk come alont ot our national day at Rockingham later this month


----------

